# Stuck Top



## ratbastard (Jul 5, 2012)

I just received a nice seltzer bottle in the mail. inside needs to be cleaned. seems the top is stuck and it won't come off. i can turn it a bit but nothing else. i think the two piece ring might be fused to the top that has the stem. Before i break it anyone have any ideas on how to remove the top ?

 Thanks


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2012)

You need to use pliers to hold the bottom ring still while unscrewing the top.. if it's 'fused' try some WD40.. good luck..!


----------



## ratbastard (Jul 5, 2012)

tried to hold both pieces with channel locks after using WD 40. no luck getting it apart so i'll leave it as is because if i mess with it much more it will break. that's how my luck goes these days.


----------

